# Rubble and Muscle (Warning: male nude content)



## heartpatrick

Hey All,

Sharing a shoot I did last week in the abandoned Sri Terengganu flats in Sentul. 

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:






The full album is available at the following link:
http://www.heartpatrick.com/peoplejoel.html



Regards,
Pat
http://www.heartpatrick.com


----------



## LaFoto

To my mind, 1 - 3 have technical issues (softness and burnt whites) --- though the burnt whites may be intentional.

The others have better focus, but I feel he gets so crowded into the frame, with limbs cut of, his one arm and other elbow in 4, half his foot and back of his head in 5, once more his ellbow and pinky finger in 7, in addition to a clear cut through his knee (if it weren't for these issues, I'd like 7 best). 

But then I begin to believe it might be all on purpose, since in the only photo where he COULD have been whole, you cut right through his head.

Maybe I don't know the first thing about "the real art", but ... to me all these things are serious technical issues that make me NOT like the photos as much as I might otherwise.


----------



## weetra

hmmh, i don't agree with LaFoto. I like this cross-development effect. I'd say my preferred one the #3 (just needs a little cleaning of the slip though ;-) )


----------



## monkeykoder

What is with the Japanese text?  I'm not anywhere near capable of translating it otherwise I might have a better understanding of why it is there.  Other than that they seem pretty decent.


----------

